# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  برای ورود به صنایع موشکی وزارت دفاع کدوم دانشگاه یا رشته رو باید بخونم

## mohamad76

سلام برای ورود به صنایع موشکی وزارت دفاع کدوم دانشگاه یا رشته رو باید بخونم..هر کی بدونه و کمک نکنه خدا کنه روز کنکور خواب بمونه و سر جلسه نتونه بره....با تشکر  معدل دیپلمم 18.98 و معدل کتبیم 17.5 سال چهار ریاضیم

----------


## khatte2

باید مهندسیتو بگیری فکر کنم . داداش من سربازیشو افتاده بود همین  صنایع دفاعی , میخواستنش ولی معافیشو گرفت, نرفت...
هروقت بخوان تو سایت وزارت دفاع اعلام میکنن ولی فکر نکنم با دیپلم بگیرن...
موفق باشی

----------


## nikra

رشته  مهندسی هوا فضا / ترجیحا خود دانشگاه مالک اشتر (مصاحبه داره )

----------

